# mandó con



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:

"...me mandó con Wädi"
(Juia Navarra, Yo, ya estoy muerto)

¿"mandar con" significa "Jemanden schicken zu"?
¿No existe mandar a alguien a (hacia) otra persona?¿Sería mandar a alguien con otra persona?


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## osa_menor

Hola Daniela, 
aquí falta el contexto. ¿Puedes escribirnos la frase entera y un poco contexto?


----------



## DanielaKlein

Ay, desafortunadamente ya he continuado con la lectura así que no sé en qué página está

Saludos,


Daniela


----------



## kunvla

DanielaKlein said:


> Marinna me abrazó intentando consolarme, pero yo me escapé otra vez a casa de Wädi y le pregunté a Salma si podía quedarme allí a cenar. Salma asintió y me mandó con Wädi.
> (Navarra, Julia: _Dispara, yo ya estoy muerto_)
> 
> ¿"mandar con" significa "jemanden zu jemandem schicken"? *Sí.*
> ¿No existe "mandar a alguien a (hacia) otra persona"? ¿Sería "mandar a alguien con otra persona"?


Con los verbos de movimiento _enviar, ir, mandar_ la preposición _con_ introduce complementos de destino. El complemento de destino debe ser una persona. Otro ejemplo:

—Ayer estuve con don José y él _me mandó con usted_ para que le ayudara aquí en el negocio.
De León Ruiz, Miguel Ángel: _El sermón de los muertos_

Saludos,


----------



## osa_menor

Danke, *kunvla*, dass Du Dir die Mühe gemacht hast, die Stelle herauszusuchen und zu zitieren.
Eine Frage dazu: Kann man diese Regel irgendwo bei der RAE finden? Ich hatte es im Netz versucht, war aber nicht fündig geworden.

Un abrazo


----------



## kunvla

osa_menor said:


> Eine Frage dazu: Kann man diese Regel irgendwo bei der RAE finden? Ich hatte es im Netz versucht, war aber nicht fündig geworden.


Hier ein paar Auszüge aus dem DDDLE von Manuel Seco und der NGLE:

*con.* Preposición. Se pronuncia átona, como la mayoría de las preposiciones. Indica:
1. Compañía y concurrencia de personas o de cosas: _Vino con mi padre; Va con sus hijos; Café con leche_. Con verbo de movimiento puede significar dirección hacia una compañía: _Sus padres le enviaron con un tío suyo que vivía en León.
_[_Diccionario de dudas y dificultades de la lengua española_, Manuel Seco]

NGLE, *29.7.f* [...] La preposición _con _expresa ante todo concurrencia o la compañía de personas o cosas. No tiene usos propiamente temporales, pero sí los admite locativos, ya que indica destino con algunos verbos de movimiento, como en _Llevó al niño con su madre, _es decir, 'donde estaba su madre'. [...]

NGLE, *36.7i* Con unos pocos verbos de movimiento (_enviar, ir, mandar_) la preposición _con _introduce complementos de destino: _Lo mandó con su madre. _En consecuencia, en la oración _Vete con tu abuela _cabe la interpretación de destino ('... donde ella está': complemento de régimen) y también la de compañía ('... junto con ella': complemento circunstancial). Prevalece esta última interpretación (pero no es la única posible) en _Al otro día la mandó con Nicolás a su Pueblo_  (Esquivel, Agua). La interpretación de destino está restringida a los grupos preposicionales construidos con pronombres personales y a grupos nominales que designan personas. Se dice, por tanto, _Ve donde está el árbol_ (no _Ve con el árbol_). [...]

Saludos,


----------



## osa_menor

Vielen, vielen Dank, *kunvla*. Wie man in der Online-Version der NGLE vernünftig etwas findet, hat sich mir noch nicht erschlossen.


----------

